# Mousebirds: dust-free and cuddly :)



## Libis

I was surfing the web and learned about this cute little type of bird called a mousebird. I hadn't ever heard of them before, but was instantly intrigued by their behaviors and general quirkiness. 

Just thought I'd share some info on these interesting little guys. 

They don't have dander like most other birds, so there is less of an allergy problem. They tend to be cuddly and climb more than fly much because of their feather type. (Their feathers are almost like fur and more for hopping than flying.) The crest on the head can be raised like a cockatiel's to indicate mood. 
To aid in climbing, their back toes are jointed to move to the front or back as needed. They sleep hanging from the top of the cage clustered together to share heat.  Mousebirds mostly eat fruit, greens, and insects or other forms of protien. They can open up their jaw like a snake to eat big pieces of fruit. 
I can't afford one right now, but some day I've gotta look into getting one. 


http://www.mousebirds.com/


----------



## MaryOfExeter

How adorable!!! They remind me of what you would get if you cross a cockatiel with a tufted titmouse


----------



## pigeonmama

I don't know if I want to laugh or cry, at this point.


----------



## Libis

How come? What's wrong?


----------



## pigeonmama

I just had to get rid of all of my birds, and most of my heart went with them. I love birds, friends in here got together and bought me a sweet little meyers parrot a few years ago. He now lives with a wonderful person, my cousin, who has him so spoiled. I do speak to him over the phone, and Linda says he tries to climb right in to the receiver to see where I am. On top of losing my birds, and parts of my anatomy, the night before I had my surgery I prayed for an angel. I did get an angel, our friend Mr. Squeaks (Shi) died early in the morning of my surgery. I still miss her so much.
Daryl
Oh, for more info on mousebirds, go to Davis Lund Aviaries


----------



## Libis

I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## doveone52

Bless your heart, pigeonmama. I knew Shi's passing was about the same time but didn't know it was that morning! I have no doubt that she was hovering over you giving you love and support and all those positive vibrations! She had been so full of all that positive energy in this life. I can't imagine her any other way.
I am in love with those mouse birds, Libis! My husband is NOT going to be happy with you, lol!
Pigeonmama, could your health tolerate one of those?


----------



## Libis

doveone52 said:


> I am in love with those mouse birds, Libis! My husband is NOT going to be happy with you, lol!


Yeah, I know. I'm in love with them too. If I didn't have to pay for college and work all day, I'd probably have one on the way lol. Some day though.  I just told my boyfriend he better feel lucky I don't want a $1000 parrot, just a little $300 mousebird. 



doveone52 said:


> Pigeonmama, could your health tolerate one of those?


I second the do you think you could have one? 

The only downside is that they eat fruit, so the poops are apparently kind of icky. But no dust is a pretty big plus.


----------



## spirit wings

mousebirds belong where they live ,which is said here... "This group is confined to sub-Saharan Africa, and is the only bird order confined entirely to that continent. They had a wider range in prehistoric times and apparently evolved in Europe.".... making them pets is the last thing I would do.. they need to be left alone. just like all wild birds should. IMO


----------



## Libis

Found another cute video--they're playing a game with what appears to be a removable cage grating lol.


----------



## Libis

spirit wings said:


> mousebirds belong where they live ,which is said here... "This group is confined to sub-Saharan Africa, and is the only bird order confined entirely to that continent. They had a wider range in prehistoric times and apparently evolved in Europe.".... making them pets is the last thing I would do.. they need to be left alone. just like all wild birds should. IMO


The ones people are making into pets are raised in a domesticated setting, just like most pet parrot species (budgies, cockatoos, etc) are now. I don't see a problem so long as there isn't too much wild-catching of the birds going on. 

Even chickens started out wild.

Plus, from what I've been reading a lot of bird hobbyists have had to leave breeding more conventional species because of the dust. These birds don't have that. I think it's good to see people still able to work with birds.


----------



## spirit wings

Libis said:


> The ones people are making into pets are raised in a domesticated setting, just like most pet parrot species (budgies, cockatoos, etc) are now. I don't see a problem so long as there isn't too much wild-catching of the birds going on.
> 
> Even chickens started out wild.
> 
> Plus, from what I've been reading a lot of bird hobbyists have had to leave breeding more conventional species because of the dust. These birds don't have that. I think it's good to see people still able to work with birds.


Im totally against it..and they should not be promoted as pets.. they are wild birds that should stay that way... I would hate for them to have the fate of the parrot..and other hookbills sold in pet shops to people who do not know what they are doing.... Im sure they are common in Africa..but I just do not like the pet trade and what the mighty buck does to animals.. leave the birds alone.. we have enough in the pet trade..


----------



## Libis

They are not sold in pet stores. One has to go through a breeder--most of whom are very protective of their birds and will not allow people they are wary of to purchase birds. 
The breeder I referenced here also will not sell opposite sexes of different species of mousebirds to anyone, for fear of experimental hybrids. Reading the sites of others, this seems to be a common theme. 

What I've seen from these breeders is responsibility and care, so I don't have a problem with them. 

Without some form of the pet trade no one would have (legal, non-native) pets.


----------



## spirit wings

Libis said:


> They are not sold in pet stores. One has to go through a breeder--most of whom are very protective of their birds and will not allow people they are wary of to purchase birds.
> The breeder I referenced here also will not sell opposite sexes of different species of mousebirds to anyone, for fear of experimental hybrids. Reading the sites of others, this seems to be a common theme.
> 
> What I've seen from these breeders is responsibility and care, so I don't have a problem with them.
> 
> Without some form of the pet trade no one would have (legal, non-native) pets.


if they get promoted and popular they will be in pet stores.... that is the problem.. breeders or not..THEY ARE WILD BIRDS... just because they have a cuddle talent does not mean we should be doing it..IMO...


----------



## Libis

Well, whatever I say, you are going to disagree with, and whatever you say I am likely going to disagree with. 
We appear to be at a stalemate as far as whether captive breeding programs are alright or bad, and since we both hold very distinct views I do not see how further arguing will change anything or be productive. We're starting to repeat ourselves.

I've stated my thoughts on this topic, and don't feel that this needs to turn into a long winded public argument. 

Thank you for your views, it is always interesting to talk to one's opposite.


----------



## doveone52

Oh, I am disappointed but I'm afraid you're right, spiritwings. They are incredibly cute, though! It is good to know such creatures exist.


----------



## Libis

It would be interesting to see how this all plays out as far as laws go. 

I just saw that people were breeding them as part of the bird hobby and how careful they were about who they let have birds and felt that they were doing a nice job with such great little guys. 
*sigh* It probably would be worth research on how this affects the wild population (if at all.) As far as I understand, there have not been shipments of these birds from Africa in a long time.


----------



## pigeonmama

doveone52 said:


> Bless your heart, pigeonmama. I knew Shi's passing was about the same time but didn't know it was that morning! I have no doubt that she was hovering over you giving you love and support and all those positive vibrations! She had been so full of all that positive energy in this life. I can't imagine her any other way.
> 
> Pigeonmama, could your health tolerate one of those?


Doveone52, I never would have asked for an angel if I had known it was going to be Shi. I wanted her here, alive, loving us all and supporting me from Az. I still feel so much guilt/grief for the loss of someone we all loved so much.
As to tolerating one, I did email a breeder who said people with asthma and allergies to birds have no problems, but I need to speak with my pulmonologis first. That won't be today, I was up all night with toothache (2 teeth, cracked by grinding teeth at night). Went to work on about 90 min. sleep, and got sent home because I kept scaring the clients (guess I looke really bad, sure know I felt really bad) Most mousebirds in US now, are from old imports (1990's was last I could find) and are very prolific breeders
Daryl


----------



## Libis

pigeonmama said:


> As to tolerating one, I did email a breeder who said people with asthma and allergies to birds have no problems, but I need to speak with my pulmonologis first. That won't be today, I was up all night with toothache (2 teeth, cracked by grinding teeth at night). Went to work on about 90 min. sleep, and got sent home because I kept scaring the clients (guess I looke really bad, sure know I felt really bad) Most mousebirds in US now, are from old imporst (1990's was last I could find) and are very prolific breeders
> Daryl


I hope he says it's alright for you to have one.


----------



## pigeonmama

well, I can have a mousebird,as trial, but have to wait until I'm done chemo and radiation, and wait til white blood cell count recovered. I'm going to wait on this bird, need to be able to take care of it correctly, that and I need to find the right cage for the little poopster. If I do get one, if it's female it will be named Little Shi, and male will be Little Squeaks.


----------



## doveone52

What wonderful names! Shi would/will be delighted!


----------



## Libis

I'm so glad to hear you'll be able to possibly get one!


----------



## Cyreen

Libis, thanks for posting! They're adorable, you can definitely see why they're called "mousebirds". We generally live such sheltered lives, it's always interesting to learn what the world has to offer.


----------



## Liewe Lulu

Hi all,
I just managed to stumble across this chat by chance.Im from South Africa and Ive been blessed with a BEAUTIFUL heaven sent baby mouse bird☆ LULU☆ After the loss of my beloved starling I was devestated and couldnt imagine loving anyting else or having any companionship coming close to her.BUT Lulu has proven me wrong. .affection and cuddling is an inherent trait with her and she just loves nestling herself into you neck and her.I do landscaping at moment nd she loves on latching onto me while im out and about even though she has just started to fly.She is quite a sunbather as well and makes these squeaky toy sounds.Im TOTALLY in love

😍😍😍


----------



## cwebster

Pigeonmama, am praying for a swift recovery for you.


----------

